# Shoals of Rasboras and Tetras



## lil.m4n (Jan 26, 2010)

So I just set up a 30g long aquarium that is pretty decently planted. Im still cycling the tank and making sure my plant stems root all the way. But my question was would it be ok to stock the tank with 7 Har. Rasboras and 7 Neon tetras?


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

It should be ok if you do regular water changes and don't put in other fish. I am guessing it is planted so that should help too.


----------



## Six (May 29, 2006)

Usually when people say their tank is still cycling, that means the ammonia and nitrite spikes have either not occurred yet or are occurring now. You have to have fish/another waste producer in the tank to start the cycle. You didn't mention you had any fish, so is the tank cycling with other fish? If not, the 7 rasbora (depending on species) will be OK to cycle with. Neons definitely not. They're touchy with ammonia and nitrite spikes.

HTH


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

You should be fine, but why waste the money?

Purchase some feeder guppies. A place by me sells them 12 for 1.49.


----------



## Knotty Bitz (Mar 11, 2009)

Yes, they are correct. I was just thinking long term. You should gradually build up the stock of your tank.


----------



## hariom (Sep 2, 2008)

This is by far the best Tank Calculator, I have come across...just fill in the details and look for the fish..it will tell you everything from fish stocking levels to the percentage of water changes to be done every week.
its smart fish keeping!

http://www.aqadvisor.com/


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

cool link
thanks for posting


----------



## AguaVerde (Feb 27, 2010)

As Six said, neon tetras are little more sensitive and will die off easier than the Rasboras would. Also I would recommend Rasbora Espei, (narrow wedge) they've been very resilient for me and get a deep orange coloration


----------



## tha0ster (Oct 2, 2006)

go with the rasboras for now then add the neons in later on


----------



## Mishri (Jan 9, 2010)

I'm currently using 6 harlequin rasboras to cycle my tank (even though the ecocomplete and activflora substrate claimed it's pre cycled) Right now i've got a nasty nitrite spike.. they are all still alive but lost some color from it.. if it doesn't show improvement today i'm going to have to do a water change (even though I hate doing water changes during a tank cycle, kind of stunts the cycle) I definetly would have lost more sensitive fish such as neons/cardinals during this time. so 6 in a 75 gal was enough to nearly cripple the tank.. with a fluval 305 for filtration.. i'm a bit shocked.. i've used a 304 in a very heavily stocked 55gal w/o issue.. hope there isn't something wrong with the filter. I'm guessing it's due to overfeeding.. i should pick up proper flake food instead of this new weird sinking style since they wont eat off the bottom.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

There is always the Brilliant Rasbora. One of the best schooling fish as they never break the pack.


----------



## Gordonrichards (Apr 28, 2009)

In my 33 long I have:
12 rasbora espie
09 angelfish 3 inchers
07 otos
06 neon tetra
04 dwarf golden gourami
08 pygmy gourami

Getting rid of 4 angelfish and 4 dwarf gourami this monday.

I have found that in a crowed tank, my rasboras don't school as much from left to right. As my angels have grown the rasboras have ended up schooling in packs of 3-5. Going to see about limiting the amount of angels.

No die offs.


----------



## lil.m4n (Jan 26, 2010)

pretty much im cycling my tank with 3 ottos and 2 rasboras. my filter is just my diy overflow, with my sump and diy bio ball filter. I think im going to get the rummy nose tetras instead of the neon tetras and also get a couple more rasboras


----------

